
Ash HN: Mobile Mesh Networking Framework, what Would You Use It For? - CLei
There&#x27;s a new mobile framework coming in April (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hypelabs.io), that allows any developer to build apps that can communicate even without internet. This is what the framework does:<p>* Automatically creates interoperable peer-to-peer mesh networks with nearby devices using any available transport channel (Bluetooth Low Energy, Bluetooth Classic, Wi-Fi Direct and Infrastructural wi-Fi) basing its decisions on real-time network metrics;<p>* Data multiplexing: intelligently fragments data into segments and sends them through different paths on the network and different transport channels, making connections faster, more secure and ensuring deliverability;<p>* Encrypts data and protects it against network attacks;<p>* Is power-sensitive, choosing transport channels that require less power whenever possible;<p>* Can have cloud integration, intelligently managing connections between local mesh networks and the internet (and can help offload local networks);<p>* Every different app is connected and helps building the same mesh network, but can&#x27;t communicate with each other;<p>* Can be integrated into any existing app or project in a few minutes (and removed, in case you don&#x27;t like it);<p>* It&#x27;s free, but not open-source (at least right now).<p>* There&#x27;s a iOS and Android version coming in the next weeks, and Windows 10 (mobile and desktop) coming in the future.<p>My question is, giving all these capabilities what use cases do you see for this type of technology? Right now there are apps testing the framework for messaging (the #1 use case that generally comes to everyone mind), real-time collaboration and file sharing, gaming, social networking, dating, and others using it to build mobile local networks.<p>What would <i></i>you<i></i> use it for?
======
herbst
Dating and Dealing for music festivals. I think this could be the next big
shit and i had that in mind for some time now.

------
RafaeliSuarez
I'm thinking in file transfer apps between different platforms..

------
fratelli
Offloading seems interesting. I'm thinking this for crowded events

